
How I Work - learn about new tools by watching screencasts - coffee
http://how-i-work.com/
======
freyrs3
Seems to be dominated by Mac OSX + Rails stacks... a little diversity would be
nice.

~~~
nagnatron
Well you can certainly submit your own and bring some diversity

------
jugglebird
Are you looking at making the video's available using the HTML5 <video> tag?
Because I don't have Flash installed locally (or on my iPhone) there's nothing
much to see there right now.

------
gtdminh
i just have the feeling of watching slides in scribd.

